# Linie im Applet zeichnen



## Guest (21. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Applet programmiert, in das ich neben diversen Swing-Komponenten auch eine Linie platzieren will. Bisher habe ich das realisiert durch überschreiben der paint-Methode:


```
public void paint(Graphics g)
{
	g.drawLine(100, 48, 259, 48);
}
```

D. h. beim Aufruf des Applets soll die Linie gezeichnet werden. Das Problem ist nur, dass sie verschwindet, wenn man z. B. ein Fenster über das Applet bewegt (oder das Browserfenster minimiert und dann wieder hervorholt); alle anderen Komponenten werden dagegen neu gezeichnet.

Das will ich eigentlich auch für die Linie haben - wie mach ich das aber?


----------



## Quaxli (21. Nov 2008)

Vor g.drawLinie(...) muß ein super.paint(g); hin.


----------



## Guest (21. Nov 2008)

Ich habe die Zeile eingefügt, es funktioniert aber immer noch nicht. Ich habe es unter WinXP mit Opera und Firefox getestet, die Linie wird nicht neu gezeichnet. Beim Anschauen mit appletviewer.exe ist es nicht anders.

Vielleicht ein Minimalbeispiel:


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class TestApplet extends JApplet
{
	public void paint(Graphics g)
	{
		super.paint(g);
		g.drawLine(100, 100, 500, 100);
	}

	public void init()
	{
		super.init();
		setSize(600, 400);
	}
}
```

und mit der HTML-Datei


```
<html>
<head>
	<title>Test-Applet</title>
</head>
<body style="background-color: #F5DEB3;">
	<center>
	<h2><u>Ein Test-Applet</u></h2>
	<table cellspacing="4" cellpadding="6" border="2" bgcolor="F5F5DC">
	<tr><td>
		<applet code="TestApplet.class" width="600" height="400">
		</applet>
		</td>
	</tr>
	</table>
	</center>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Nov 2008)

Also bei mir geht dein Code, auch wenn du hier noch die init()-Methode weglassen kannst.


----------



## Guest (26. Nov 2008)

Ich muss doch noch mal auf das Problem zu sprechen kommen. Ich habe es jetzt unter drei verschiedenen Java-Versionen ausprobiert. Bei den Versionen 1.4 und 1.5 wird die Linie neu gezeichnet, bei 1.6 nicht. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Gast (12. Dez 2008)

Bei mir geht es unter 1.6 auch nicht. Aber als Applet (nicht als JApplet) geht es.


----------

